# Grooming



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

How do you deal with the shedding? I know Goldens shed a lot, but what are your methods to reduce it? I already have an undercoat rake on my shopping list, and I'll be brushing my dog daily as well. Do the deshedding shampoos really work, or will any good, moisturizing shampoo work? Will frequent bathing help as well (maybe 2x per month)? I know it isn't necessary, but many products these days are oil-based, so I'm not really worried about natural oils being stripped off. I'm currently looking at Buddy Wash Shampoo & Conditioner, but I've also heard great things about Earthbath and TropiClean. Have any of you tried these brands? I wanted to try FURminator's Deshedding Solution, too, but it looks like they discontinued it . Any other "deshedding solutions" to try? I also heard about going to the groomer's to get the loose undercoat "blown out"; what is the average cost? I might want to try that during heavier shedding seasons. 

Thanks.​


----------



## Green&Gold (Nov 2, 2010)

The furminator is a really handy tool for getting down to the undercoat. (Undercoat rake?) Amazon.com had it really cheap, it's normally $55 and they've had it for $8.00 for a while. Not sure if it still is. People rave about how well it works, so that may be your best bet. Madison's just now getting her adult coat so I can't comment too much on how well it works, but we bought one when they were on sale anyhow.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

The only advice I can give is that the furminator is awesome! Get one if you can! (I haven't heard anything about them being discontinued..)

It gets out so much fur you could do it for hours and still have fur coming out.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I find that regular bathing and brushing are the two best things to cut down on shedding. We bathe our boys every 2-3 weeks with a good quality shampoo and they get brushed just about every day. I do use a rake during heavy seasonal shedding. Other than that, I use either a pin brush or a slicker brush. We also have a dog dryer, which does a really great job of blowing out any loose hair after baths.


----------



## shicagah (Aug 1, 2009)

I got a tip from a dog groomer one time when I was at the dog park (she didn't work in our state  ] with my dad's vizla mix.

She told us to give Lucy a hot bath; one that will trick her coat into making thinking it's a warmer season, though not hot enough to make your dog uncomfortable. That way the coat let's loose with all the fur. Obviously a good brushing afterward would be needed. 

I can't say whether that bit of advice actually works or not; I never tried it, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Over-using a furminator will ruin your dogs coat....after seeing the damage it can do first hand...I will never own one.
A simple straight comb, pin brush and rake are all you need.
Bathing, RINSING VERY WELL and drying with a high velocity dryer will help a lot.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Over-using a furminator will ruin your dogs coat....after seeing the damage it can do first hand...I will never own one.
> A simple straight comb, pin brush and rake are all you need.
> Bathing, RINSING VERY WELL and drying with a high velocity dryer will help a lot.


Thanks! Isn't a FURminator an undercoat rake, too, though? Also, what dryer do you recommend?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Launi said:


> Thanks! Isn't a FURminator an undercoat rake, too, though? Also, what dryer do you recommend?



The Furminator is a blade too, so it strips the outercoat if overused - and it will usually always take some hair so it's easy to overuse. Think ribbons that you pull scissors down to make them curl - they end up frayed and icky looking as a result if you go too crazy - same with the dog's coat.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

Bender said:


> The Furminator is a blade too, so it strips the outercoat if overused - and it will usually always take some hair so it's easy to overuse. Think ribbons that you pull scissors down to make them curl - they end up frayed and icky looking as a result if you go too crazy - same with the dog's coat.


Thanks! How often do you recommend using an undercoat rake? Also, do you recommend investing in deshedding shampoo or other topical products, or will any quality shampoo work?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

As often as needed - if you are combing once a week and finding they're tangled, then do it more often so it's not as bad. During shedding season you'd have to do it more often of course.

I haven't ever used a 'deshedding' shampoo, not sure what they'd put in to make the hair fall out better! I use a good shampoo, and LOTS of it, lather up really well (most say to dilute and usually so much that it doesn't really lather but it's easy to rinse out), rinse and rinse and rinse it all out, then use conditioner and a zoom groom and elbow grease to scrub everywhere and that seems to do quite a bit to get the loose hair out. Then rinse and rinse and rinse..... if the coat is clean and not tangled the loose hair will come out much easier too.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

As long as you don't overuse the furminator, it's fine. I brush my dogs about once a month (they are labs). I'm not sure how often my mom does it when I'm not home, but they're coats look great.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont know _and maybe blowing smoke_  but I am inclined to think that deshedding shampoo is _probably_ shampoo with either conditioners or silicone mixed in to make fur more 'slippery' and therefore easier to dislodge when bathing........

If you bath/brush regularly you're going to stay ahead of the curve...
I only use a rake when they are blowing coat...85% of my grooming is done with a comb, 10% with a pin brush and 5% with a rake.
I have a slicker and rarely use it.

I use a Metro AirForce 4 horsepower 2 speed dryer...
There are more efficient dryers out there for sure...but this one does my three dogs decently and at a decent price.....someday I will upgrade.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Over-using a furminator will ruin your dogs coat....after seeing the damage it can do first hand...I will never own one.



Agreed...we used to take Maggie to a groomer who charged us extra for using the furminator and it ruined Maggie's coat...

I use oatmeal shampoo (and deep conditioner to try to repair Mag's coat), pin brush, and feed her fish oil and Maggie doesn't shed much. I only have to vacuum once a week.


----------

